# Red flag - TICA only - not registered on GCCF



## Mis_Ha (9 mo ago)

Hi,

I found a breeder that has beautiful cats (pearlbrits) but they only register on TICA.

How do I find out why they don't register with GCCF - have they been banned?

I've heard of breeders getting banned from GCCF and then registering with TICA.

Why would a breeder choose TICA over GCCF?

They ship their cats internationally (if that makes a difference) but they are based in the UK.

*Edited on 18 May:* full disclosure which I didn't initially include but I should have (for completeness) - this is to help anyone doing research on the breeder make an informed decision.
On her website or instagram (can't remember) she wrote that she doesn't allow visitors.
I messaged her (before making this post) asking if she can let me visit her kittens and I would be happy to pay a lot more for this.
She replied back agreeing to allow me to visit and stated that I don't need to pay extra.

It seems like she sold a lot of sick kittens some years ago but judging by the interaction on instagram I don't think it was intentional or out of greed for more money.

*Edited on 19 May: *She is trying to force me to delete this post via instagram message. She is saying that I have targeted her, I am being unfair, she's done nothing wrong and she only sold a handful of sick kittens a few years when there wasn't a cure for the disease.

I won't delete the post because I think every potential buyer should be able to make an informed decision and have a full picture of the cattery - I'm not sure if she'd willingly share that she's suspended from GCCF as she's trying to wipe this from the internet.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Nobody here can tell you why they are only registered with TICA. Why not ask the breeder?

You can check if they are banned by the GCCF here. https://www.gccfcats.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/10/suspensionlist.pdf

TICA is an international organisation so that could be the reason. Their original cats may have been with TICA and it is easier to stay with the original organisation.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't usually do this but feel I have to make an exception..

I suggest you Google Pearlbrits/Pearlescent BSH and search GCCF web site for the same and the breeder's name. I think this will help you make a decision.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Very likely they only register with tica because they only show at tica shows. I know quite a few breeders who only show at tica shows in the UK so only register with them.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> I wouldn't usually do this but feel I have to make an exception..
> 
> I suggest you Google Pearlbrits/Pearlescent BSH and search GCCF web site for the same and the breeder's name. I think this will help you make a decision.


Omg. Just googled and a Facebook page came up with many things on it about them. 
Yikes:-(


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

David C said:


> Omg. Just googled and a Facebook page came up with many things on it about them.
> Yikes:-(


I'm always reluctant to comment on this type of thing as there's so much unfounded gossip and hatred amongst cat breeders at times. But in relation to this breeder there has been a huge number of complaints, suspensions, the breeder's 'customers' setting up groups to warn prospective owners and to mount group legal action. It has been ongoing for quite a long time.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

gskinner123 said:


> I'm always reluctant to comment on this type of thing as there's so much unfounded gossip and hatred amongst cat breeders at times. But in relation to this breeder there has been a huge number of complaints, suspensions, the breeder's 'customers' setting up groups to warn prospective owners and to mount group legal action. It has been ongoing for quite a long time.


I'm glad you said something. I'd written something out but deleted it till I could form the right words. 
They are on the gccf suspension list.


----------



## Mis_Ha (9 mo ago)

Thank you so much everyone - my gut was telling me that there was something wrong with the breeder and it turns out my suspicions were correct! 

I’ve read so many horrible reviews from people that bought from her… I’m not going to risk it.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

You won’t be short of great breeders to choose from, maybe start by looking at your local breed clubs.


----------



## Mis_Ha (9 mo ago)

Arny said:


> You won't be short of great breeders to choose from, maybe start by looking at your local breed clubs.


Thanks, I will certainly do that.

I checked and saw that pearbrits has just changed her name on instagram and on her website. She's now british_shorthair_kittens_uk on instagram.

It's such a shame that TICA and GCCF don't talk to each other so that bad breeders can stop being registered at both organisations.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Mis_Ha said:


> <snip>
> It's such a shame that TICA and GCCF don't talk to each other so that bad breeders can stop being registered at both organisations.


For a breeder to be on the GCCF suspension list there has been a complaint that the investigation committee upholds, and the IC deems suspension as an appropriate punishment. Not sure TICA has an equivalent process, and it's not at all uncommon for a breeder suspended from GCCF to simply change registries.


----------



## lenanowa (Apr 15, 2019)

Out of all the registries I find Fife to have the most robust rules, in terms of protecting cats and kittens - then GCCF, with TICA lagging behind. It’s a lot more expensive to raise a complaint as well ($75 I believe vs £25 with GCCF). Plus, with all the delays the EO has, it could take absolute ages.

There ARE valid reasons to be just registered with TICA (eg one of my girls is from a BSH x BLH mating which GCCF doesn’t like and so can’t be shown with them).

Meanwhile, Fife requires every single litter a breeder has to be registered with them. It is great in terms of tackling overbreeding as their rules state that a queen can have no more than 3 litters in two years (and it’s not unheard of for breeders to swap from GCCF to TICA to avoid scrutiny, even though neither have an actual rule around that), but if you don’t have your own stud or can’t find one registered with Fife, things become complicated.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

lenanowa said:


> if you don't have your own stud or can't find one registered with Fife, things become complicated.


FIFe allow the use of outside studs.


----------



## lenanowa (Apr 15, 2019)

lillytheunicorn said:


> FIFe allow the use of outside studs.


Yes, but from what I read you need to send them an original copy of a certified pedigree if a stud isn't registered with them. The cost for that is $50 with TICA (not sure how much with GCCF) - which just makes things a lot more costly and complicated. By comparison a lot of my friends have their studs dual registered with GCCF and TICA, making the process a lot simpler.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

lenanowa said:


> Yes, but from what I read you need to send them an original copy of a certified pedigree if a stud isn't registered with them. The cost for that is $50 with TICA (not sure how much with GCCF) - which just makes things a lot more costly and complicated. By comparison a lot of my friends have their studs dual registered with GCCF and TICA, making the process a lot simpler.


Felis Britannica accept the £3 breeders pedigree from GCCF online providing the email sent direct from GCCF contains the pedigree is forwarded direct to the registrar. The issue with TICA is also the length of time it is taken for certified pedigrees to be sent from the EO.


----------



## RagdollCrazy (Aug 7, 2021)

gskinner123 said:


> I wouldn't usually do this but feel I have to make an exception..
> 
> I suggest you Google Pearlbrits/Pearlescent BSH and search GCCF web site for the same and the breeder's name. I think this will help you make a decision.


I also suggest you look at the Facebook group full of owners and their concerns.


----------

